
Show HN: Getwrkn.com – Video chat job fair - golouis
https://www.getwrkn.com
======
golouis
This is a project that I've been working on. I've always been interested in
expediting the process of hiring/getting work and using video chat to do that.
I basically provide a queueing system, a paywall ( which is a form of a
screener ) and use video chat as immediate gratification. Thoughts? How can I
improve this?

~~~
carusooneliner
Sounds interesting, but your website is down.

